# Dumb and Dumber To



## VashTS (Oct 10, 2014)

was just talking about it with coworkers, I think its going to be great!

Anyone else hyped for this movie?! I got free tix from work too, so even better!


I think I figured out the ending...



Spoiler



Lloyd is in love with Harry and Freida Felcher's daughter. Lloyd cheated with Freida as indicated in the first movie. I think Lloyd is going to wind up getting with the daughter, having a family and it turns out he is her dad the whole time.

I can see the final scene with Lloyd and the daughter happily married for 10 years with kids running around. Harry comes running up going "LLOYD LLOYD I GOT THE RESULTS BACK!"

They open the letter and confirm he is not the father...they both look at each other and go "UH OH"


 
would be epic if this is it!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've watched the original film countless times but this sequel is looking like it'll be a disappointment, though I'll still give it a try. On the trailers it's noticeable they're trying to feed off the jokes that were on the original film but recycling the same jokes just doesn't work well if they're misused.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 11, 2014)

i dont think jim carey and jeff daniels would take the roles if the scripts werent tight. the jokes are going to be redundant but thats the style of this movie, childish humor at best.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 11, 2014)

There's two problems with the trailer:

1) The phone scene they don't like 'dumb' more so like mentally challenged because they're right next to each other and hear themselves so there's no excuse to how dumb they'd be to not recognise the voices.

2) Lloyd stole Fraida from Harry and considering they might've had sex he could be the father of the child that was born, yet Fraida addresses Harry as the daddy. Incest? Only time will tell.

The film will be crazy stupid fun but that doesn't give them a free pass to the flaws that have already showed up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 11, 2014)

The previous 2 films used really childish/stupid humor, just like this trailer. Not really looking forward to this, though that's probably more because I've seen the previous 2 films hundreds of times before and the jokes got extremely old.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 11, 2014)

maybe its just me then, i guess I'm the only one who still loves this series. 

the 2nd one was lame, except the bob saget scene.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 11, 2014)

I mean, when I first saw the movies they were pretty funny, it's just over the years I've seen them so many times that the appeal is just completely gone.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 11, 2014)

The odds it'll be good are about one out of a million.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 11, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> The odds it'll be good are about one out of a million.


 

SO YOU'RE SAYING THERES A CHANCE!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dumb and Dumberer is considered part of the 'Dumb and Dumb' Series? My god, that was absolute dogshit that no one should ever watch.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2014)

I love the first one. I mean, I'm biased, since it's one of the video tapes I always had around the house growing up, but it's as quotable a film as they come, and a little too... relatable at times (Then again, my grandpa found it in a garbage bin, so maybe that's saying something).

But yeah, I don't have much hope for the sequel. Both of them look out of it at this point, and the trailer was pretty lame. Besides, how many sequels released 20 years after the fact have ever turned out good? The phone bit is inspired, though.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> 1) The phone scene they don't like 'dumb' more so like mentally challenged because they're right next to each other and hear themselves so there's no excuse to how dumb they'd be to not recognise the voices.\


 

I never thought I'd see someone complaining that the protagonists of "Dumb & Dumber" are too dumb.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> But yeah, I don't have much hope for the sequel. Both of them look out of it at this point, and the trailer was pretty lame. Besides, how many sequels released 20 years after the fact have ever turned out good?


How many sequels have been released 20 years after the fact in general (particularly ones with the original cast)?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> How many sequels have been released 20 years after the fact in general (particularly ones with the original cast)?


 

There's a list here of long-delayed sequels.

Going only by original castmembers/continuity (and stretching the time a bit), we get The Lost Boys: The Tribe, Land of the Dead, Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, and Hobgoblins 2. Not exactly good company.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> There's a list here of long-delayed sequels.
> 
> Going only by original castmembers/continuity (and stretching the time a bit), we get The Lost Boys: The Tribe, Land of the Dead, Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, and Hobgoblins 2. Not exactly good company.


I think it's only fair to add in Star Trek to the list.  It may not have been a TV show originally, but the movies did follow the same continuity and with the same cast.  Of the movies you listed, though, which of them were following good movies rather than the series being crap to start with?

Also, it doesn't look like Land Of The Dead has the same cast as the previous movie in that series.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 12, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I think it's only fair to add in Star Trek to the list. It may not have been a TV show originally, but the movies did follow the same continuity and with the same cast. Of the movies you listed, though, which of them were following good movies rather than the series being crap to start with?


 
Well, we're just considering films. Even if we weren't, the gulf between the Star Trek series and Star Trek: The Motion Picture was ten years, and Star Trek: The Motion Picture was a meandering turd of a movie. The gap between Nemesis and Star Trek was only 7 years.



grossaffe said:


> Also, it doesn't look like Land Of The Dead has the same cast as the previous movie in that series.


 

Hence the "continuity" tag. George Romero wrote and directed as he had for all the other films in the series, so I think it's worth the technical pass anyway.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, we're just considering films. Even if we weren't, the gulf between the Star Trek series and Star Trek: The Motion Picture was ten years, and Star Trek: The Motion Picture was a meandering turd of a movie. The gap between Nemesis and Star Trek was only 7 years.


I don't know why the gap felt longer.  Also, I like the movie.  It stays true to what Star Trek stands for far more than the reboot.



> Hence the "continuity" tag. George Romero wrote and directed as he had for all the other films in the series, so I think it's worth the technical pass anyway.


Oh, I thought you meant they satisfied both the cast and continuity.


----------

